
Cell phone fraud rising sharply - babak_ap
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/business/fraud-robocalls-spoofing.html
======
tonyquart
I think I have read hundreds of reports and warnings filed about similar scams
since years ago. We should have been quite familiar with their tricks. Since
now, I still could read people complaining about them at sites like
[http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) and also on social media. We need to
inform our family about this. Don't let them become one of the victims.

